# Rezzie is ready!



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

My little AMAR foster, Mr. Reznor Smith, is ready for adoption. Quick update for those of you that are new, AMAR picked him up from the pound over 3 months ago with a badly broken femur. He had surgery and the fracture was pinned. He did really well then started not bearing weight again, one of the pins had slipped, so back to surgery. Two pins were removed 3 weeks ago, due in no small part to the good wishes an prayers from his SM family, the second surgery went well and he is doing great! He rarely limps and runs after Stormy without any problem. It is so hilarious to see Stormy run at full speed goading him to chase her. He sometimes grabs her by the tail, yipes! He is learning to be more gentle with her as she is half his size. My little girl is no sissy dog though, she gets tumbled like a bowling ball by him but she jumps right up and jumps him! I need to take a video. We suspect Rezzie may have been abused by a male because he was so scared when we first got him. He still doesn't go up to strangers like my Lily and Audrey but he wags his tail and doesn't try to pull away. He has come a long way! I'm sure with some more time and a good loving family any residual shyness will slip away. He loves to give kisses and has learned basic commands, sit, stay, down, touch, heel. He is still young, less than a year, so he is active, he would do well with an active family. He makes a great little watch dog too though he rarely barks. He is doing very well with his housebreaking, no mistakes on the belly band! Here are a couple of pics taken today. Please spread the word and lets get this little guy a "fur"ever home.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Gigi, he looks SO great!!!!! I'm so glad the surgeries went well. You've done such a great job in his healing process (physically AND emotionally). I am going to spread the word around. I'm sure he'll be adopted without hesitation!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what big beautiful eyes he has:wub: I know he will find a forever home, someone is going to be sooooo blessed


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

What a precious baby! Thanks for all your work with him. Someone is going to be fortunate to get this boy!


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

What a cutie!! Thank you for all you do to help the fluffs.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

He looks adorable Gigi and what a great job you have done for him. I know we will be able to find a home for this cute little guy before too long. Many thanks for all the hard work and love you have given Mr Smith. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Gigi ... He is adorable!!! :wub::wub::wub:

He will surely find his forever home soon. What a precious looking little doll doggie. :wub::wub::wub: I love his eyes ... they remind me of Snowball ... especially in the second picture. That's the way Snowball looks when he's waiting for a treat!

Thank you, Earth Angel Gigi, for all you do to help foster and then help find so many innocent and precious fluff babies their forever homes.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh he a handsome boy!! Beautiful eyes!! I truly hope he gets adopted into his loving forever home.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Gigi, Do you know how much he weighs? I have been spreading the word and some people want to know his approx weight/size.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Thanks Marisa! Rezzie weighs 7 pounds. I just finished his bio and Judy should have him up on Petfinder soon. I've been wanting to take him to an outdoor cafe but with this heat no one wants to be outside for long. The humidity is yucky and weird for our area. I don't know how our East Coast members stand it. Stay cool!


----------

